# Ping Pong Table



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

No I'm not lost. I was looking for something larger than a 4x8 sheet of plywood for my layout. A 5x10 sheet of plywood and folding table legs will cost about $200 so I looked for a different solution. I found a number of ping pong tables on Craigs list and went to look at one that was the lowest cost and closest to home. They advertised it for $20 but when they pulled it out of the basement it was in worse shape than they thought so they gave it to me for hauling it away. BTW a standard PP table is 5' X 9'.

I have laid out the track and have run trains on the three loops using a dual controller for the outside loops and single controller for the inner loop and sidings. I'm not sure if I will use the turntable or put it in that spot but it looks like it will fit unless I want to use a building.

I know it is a bit backwards but now I need to paint the table. Any suggestions on a color? I suppose a green or a brown. I'm not sure I want to put down insulation and deal with contours or bridges just yet. This is my first layout and I just want something to run trains on with the ability to switch engines and or trains. I thought I would share the idea of using the PP table.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i did the same thing. only mine cost $10. but i did not keep them together (home made, came in two pieces) i split them and had the tracks cross an open spot together were i was going to put bridges. but it turns out that the way i did it (in a rush) there is no real room for a yard. turn table and round house ,yes. i was talked in to using 22" radius so the track runs along the edge of the table. (sucks) its all going to be taking down and will end up as a shelf "L" with the tables at both ends.

yours looks like a good set up. nice switching work. have fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well it is green right now?
What are you going to put in the big empty spot?

Is the track tacked down yet? I think the green that it is is good enough. You can add brown in spots for the dirt look and black for roads.

It is a hard question to answer as you don't know what your going to do yet.

You should have thought about that in the beginning. 
I think a 2" blue foam board (or pink the same thing) on the whole top of the table then the track would have gave you more options for scenery.
Why don't you run them a while, most of the time after running you see something that needs changing and redo it anyway. 
With the foam board you can carve in options like a stream or lake, then you could add some bridges over them. Mountains in the corners can be made from scrap foam.
Look for foam board that is damage as you can get them at a discount and just piece it together. When your done you won't see the piece work.

Do you have any other items yet? Like houses or industry?
I say play/run with the trains a bit and think about all you want to do. 

Also consider that if you have more room for an add on piece like an L plan on that now too. Plan the most space that you can afford now as it always seems like a lot of people will add on later.

You can also sprinkle/glue on grass and dirt if you want, play with them and think about what you want to do.

These are some early pictures here, I painted around the round house brown then added/glued a few shades of dirt, then a little grass. Then you can add bushes and trees.
Just another option if you want.

The inside track in my round house has been straightened some since these pictures. Since I was close to the turntable and didn't have the correct track to put in so I used the curves. I didn't like the look so they have been straightened some. 

Edit, Use control and minus to change the size. My pictures when I took them were too big I guess. hwell:


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I was thinking right now I would just run the trains and not worry about the landscaping but 2" insulation put down now would give me options in the future. In anticipation of painting or adding the insulation I have not yet nailed the track down or even drilled holes for the wiring. I have been running the switches manually. I will at least use a roadbed of some sort. The open spot could be for buildings or farm field. Or I may move the turntable there. WN163 I debated using the 18" radius and put the yard on the outside but used 22" radius on the two outer ovals to maximize the runs. It does not leave much room for the switch controls but I think it will work out. Big Ed your grass and dirt looks great, also like a lot of work. Something I can do over time. I like that ballast too. That's whats great about this forum, us rookies can get ideas from the journeymen on the site. Thank you both for your suggestions.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Many of the layout designs of the 50s and 60s were planned around ping pong tables, nice to see that coming back around. Just make sure to add a bit more bracing underneath to prevent sagging from the weight of the track and trains...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

looks good, great idea; Spending money is fun, wasting money is not fun. a little flat black/green/grey spray paint in a few places will make a big difference. If the track is not tacked down i would remove it and then paint. Otherwise , work around it,cover it, etc. Don


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shey, I had not thought about added bracing for the added weight. The table is 7/8" particle board but was already sagging a bit which is one reason they decided to give it away. I'll have to look into it. I could replace the light angle around the perimeter with heavier angle or use 1 by 2s screwed from the top. Thank you.

Don, I had been thinking brown or green but the grey could be a good neutral color to build on. Thank you. At this point I may just add the road bed and then fill in as I go. I have a 13 month old so my time in the basement is limited. I have been working on it after he an Mom go to bed. I run the track cleaning car while running on the treadmill.


----------

